

Compressed Sensing makes every pixel count [pdf] - TriinT
http://www.ams.org/happening-series/hap7-pixel.pdf

======
MaysonL
Some very interesting tech, based on very nice mathematical results: read the
pdf, and the papers by Candès & Tao.

